# 14" Cariba And 11" Piraya



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Some photos of my fishes


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

very nice!







How long did it take you to growem' out or did you cheat?


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

nice,nice!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

carbie is a beast... love the colour on thay piraya


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!
two beasts!!! i love the piraya
those fish are absolute monster i love it!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

jestergraphics said:


> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lololol


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"cheat"? in what sense
cariba has about seven years while I bought the Piraya in September 2010 of 18 cm


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

VEGA said:


> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"cheat"? in what sense
cariba has about seven years while I bought the Piraya in September 2010 of 18 cm
[/quote]
All the more respect to ya for that Caribe!







"Cheating" being somebody just draining their savings account to buy a big P. Not that there's much wrong with that, but there is a sense of pride in ones self knowing YOU grew the fish out through the years; and its even more respectable. Nice work on that Caribe.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

good stuff.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

wow what beasts !!!!


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

piraya are just awesome. nice setup and fish. question though. with all those plants how do you manage to siphon the gravel with so many short plants?


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

daughter snatcher said:


> piraya are just awesome. nice setup and fish. question though. with all those plants how do you manage to siphon the gravel with so many short plants?


You do not gravel vac a planted tank. Instead you just skimm the debris off of the surface of the substrate


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

love it


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Good stuff. Very nice yellow base Piraya!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful beasts you have there! I especially like the piraya!


----------



## caribeforever (May 18, 2011)

3.5 yrs old and still getting big

3.5 yrs old and still getting big


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Beauty's for sure.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

